# Where to buy plants in the GTA



## zgall1 (May 19, 2010)

I have a 120 gallon that is ready to be planted (after a long setup process). I'm looking for low to medium light plants and I will obviously need quite a few of them to properly stock the tank. I was hoping someone could provide me with some recommendations on stores to visit in the GTA that offer both good prices and quality for plants. Thanks for the help.


----------



## greenterror23 (Oct 20, 2008)

check out menagerie, they always have good deals/selections on plants.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

As mentioned, Menagerie is a good place to start. Also, users on these forums will often have good deals as well.


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

Big Als get there plants Directly from Tropica In Europe, if you talk to a manager you can get almost what ever plant you want off the Tropica list. ( I think there might be some that you can not import though)

http://www.tropica.com


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

zgall1 said:


> I have a 120 gallon that is ready to be planted (after a long setup process). I'm looking for low to medium light plants and I will obviously need quite a few of them to properly stock the tank. I was hoping someone could provide me with some recommendations on stores to visit in the GTA that offer both good prices and quality for plants. Thanks for the help.


our stock is only moderate at the moment. we have a plant shipment arriving next Thursday. Our plants come from Oriental Aquarium (who are partners of Tropica). Our list isn't up to date this week but will be next week with a slightly different look. It will give you an idea of what we get and what's possible.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I saw a good selection of plants in Lucky Aquariums some time ago.

But better way is making a search over kijiji and look at Buy, Sell & Trade section in this forum.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I personally got all my plants from people on this forum.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

The great thing about using Tropica is not only their quality but their plant catalog is very detail and easy for aquarist to order and check back.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

menagerie said:


> our stock is only moderate at the moment. we have a plant shipment arriving next Thursday. Our plants come from Oriental Aquarium (who are partners of Tropica). Our list isn't up to date this week but will be next week with a slightly different look. It will give you an idea of what we get and what's possible.


Although this is offtopic, I should ask, do you guys have any turtles or killifish in stock?


----------



## tooslow (Apr 16, 2008)

i known that Aquatic Kingdom has a new plant supplier and has a great selection of plants now. They also have huge Anubus Nana plants, the biggest i've ever seen.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Tropica is great, but it's always great to get plants from fellow hobbyists too - the big advantage there is that they're almost always used to local water conditions.
Also, it's cheaper and you get to meet a fellow forum person 

I think there are a number of members who have plants for sale pretty often - Jimmyjam, quiabble, Jamesren, just to name a few.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

tooslow said:


> i known that Aquatic Kingdom has a new plant supplier and has a great selection of plants now. They also have huge Anubus Nana plants, the biggest i've ever seen.


If the Anubus is large it is not "nana"


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Depends on the leaf size =D

'nana' grows the same as any other type of Anubias, so you could have a nana that is just as "big" as a normal barteri


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Chris S said:


> Depends on the leaf size =D
> 
> 'nana' grows the same as any other type of Anubias, so you could have a nana that is just as "big" as a normal barteri


Big as in wide distribution or tall? I never seen a nana over 30 cm like the barteri.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anubias



> Anubias barteri var. nana (Engler) Crusio
> Synonym: Anubias nana Crusio
> Dwarf, creeping, with heart-shaped leaves
> Leaf-stem: up to 5 cm long
> ...


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I was just referring to the fact that you can get some pretty big pieces of 'nana", obviously they won't grow to the same height and look differently, but it doesn't mean they can't be big!


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

Aquatic Kingdom is by far the best place to buy plants in Mississauga. They often have $3.99 sales and most ferns, mosses, anubias/hygro is $3 each. Plants are extremely healthy and vibrant. They do specialize in salt-water but they seem to paving the way for plants.

Dragon Aquarium is a pretty bad place for plants if you don't go the same day they arrive. The plants start melting very quickly and they will often enough sell you something that is dying. They used to be really good but are taking a turn for the worse. About 90% of their mosses were dead(yellow). I asked to buy one just to see what would happen and he said "Sure, these are really fresh" LMAO


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

shadow_cruiser said:


> Aquatic Kingdom is by far the best place to buy plants in Mississauga. They often have $3.99 sales and most ferns, mosses, anubias/hygro is $3 each. Plants are extremely healthy and vibrant. They do specialize in salt-water but they seem to paving the way for plants.
> 
> Dragon Aquarium is a pretty bad place for plants if you don't go the same day they arrive. The plants start melting very quickly and they will often enough sell you something that is dying. They used to be really good but are taking a turn for the worse. About 90% of their mosses were dead(yellow). I asked to buy one just to see what would happen and he said "Sure, these are really fresh" LMAO


I agree, Big Al's isn't really in the middle, their plants always seem to have a bunch of MTS living on them, but other than that, their plants are average. The PetSmart in Heartland has healthier plants than Dragon Aquarium.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I went to the Vandermeers nursery and got some species of very large anubias for $5. That same thing at an LFS would have cost $40. 

For most small aquarium plants, Menagerie and Big Als are your two reasonable options. The service and level of knowledge at Menagerie make it worth the trip over there in my opinion. If you have low or moderate light and no CO2, be sure to mention that and ask which ones will melt and which ones will last and grow.

W


----------

